#  Erste Hilfe >   Blutdruck erhöhen bei Schlaganfall? >

## hafenbrille

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage zu den sog. erweiterten Maßnahmen bei Schlaganfall (Erste Hilfe). Bei meinem letzten Erste Hilfe-Kurs habe ich mir zum Thema erweiterte Maßnahmen bei Schlaganfall folgendes aufgeschrieben: "RR Zieldruck 180mmHG Systole"
Leider kann ich das heute nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Warum ist ein hoher RR in diesem Fall wünschenswert??

----------


## dreamchaser

In der Regel ist bei einem Schlaganfall der Blutdruck schon hoch - man muss ihn nicht künstlich erhöhen, aber bei einem hohen Druck sollte man mit einer präklinischen Blutdrucksenkung sehr zurückhaltend sein. 
Grund dafür: nach einem Schlaganfall kommt es zu einer sogenannten Autoregulation im Gehirn, wodurch der Blutdruck innerhalb der ersten Stunden nach dem Ereignis schon durch den Körper selbst (die Rückmeldung eben vom Gehirn) gesenkt wird. Der erhöhte Blutdruck dient dazu, dass die Durchblutung des Gehirns aufrecht erhalten wird - wenn er gesenkt würde, dann würde es zu einem relativen Blutmangel kommen und damit zu einer Minderversorgung mit Sauerstoff des Gehirns. Und hierdurch würde es dann zu einem erneuten Schlaganfall kommen, welcher ja eine Minderversorgung der Durchblutung im Kopf bedeutet.
Leider gibt es immer noch Menschen, die präklinisch den Blutdruck bei Schlaganfall einfach senken - das kann für den Patienten sehr gefährlich werden!!! Also lieber den Blutdruck weitgehend so belassen (erst ab 220 mmHg wird vorsichtig gesenkt) und mit Oberkörperhochlage transportieren.

----------

